
Vaccination in the Elderly: An Immunological Perspective - ghastmaster
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3739436/
======
ghastmaster
> We conclude that vaccine responses are blunted in the elderly when compared
> to that of healthy young adults

